
How I Burned 10M Dollars So You Don’t Have To - ericzawo
https://medium.com/reboot-leadership-resiliency/how-i-burned-10-million-dollars-so-you-dont-have-to-4e9e83754ce9#.xu96x0z68
======
SteveWatson
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13106604](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13106604)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13091219](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13091219)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13090919](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13090919)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13088897](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13088897)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13076597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13076597)

Stop.

